# Gelatin for Ear Strength



## annabirdie

Rosie still has a wobbly ear at 6 months, goes up and down, while one is always erect. The breeder has suggest 1 tsp of soaked gelatin per day to assist with the cartilage forming - although I have read that some people recommend more than that. Has anyone used gelatin to assist with ears and how much did you give? Did it seem to be successful? 
Thanks!!


----------



## Momto2GSDs

Did you ask your breeder to assist you in taping her ears? You need solid instruction for this. If done correctly, taping should not irritate the dog.
At 6 months the window may be closing. 


Here are a couple of things you can do to strengthen puppy’s ears.
1. Ear Exercise: Whistle or make a sound that will “perk up” the dogs ears. Do this about 30 times per day
.
2. Give them large raw bones: There are 150 muscles in the jaw that when exercised strengthen the ears due to the knowing, tugging and chewing the bone. Introduce at short intervals as the rich marrow material or bone fragments could cause diarrhea. 

3. Feed raw skinless chicken necks as part of their meal. It has naturally occurring calcium.


4. Gently pinch the base of the ears together and massage the base without bending the upper ear.

5. *Unflavored *Gelatin powder: Moisten the kibble with water and sprinkle 1 packet on her food per feeding. A one ounce box contains 4 envelopes of Gelatin (each packet contains about 2 ½ tsp.). This is found by the “Jello” in the grocery store. It is made from animal collagen. The brand name is Knox Unflavored Gelatin or Great Lakes Unflavored Gelatin.

Wishing you success!
Moms


----------



## GSD316

Have an 8 week old GSD. One ear almost up the other ear is still down. Have read on other GSD sites typically takes till 4 months old for ears to stand up?

Should we be concerned or is this normal for her age? This is my first GSD.


----------



## GSD316

Momto2GSDs said:


> Did you ask your breeder to assist you in taping her ears? You need solid instruction for this. If done correctly, taping should not irritate the dog.
> At 6 months the window may be closing.
> 
> 
> Here are a couple of things you can do to strengthen puppy’s ears.
> 1. Ear Exercise: Whistle or make a sound that will “perk up” the dogs ears. Do this about 30 times per day
> .
> 2. Give them large raw bones: There are 150 muscles in the jaw that when exercised strengthen the ears due to the knowing, tugging and chewing the bone. Introduce at short intervals as the rich marrow material or bone fragments could cause diarrhea.
> 
> 3. Feed raw skinless chicken necks as part of their meal. It has naturally occurring calcium.
> 
> 
> 4. Gently pinch the base of the ears together and massage the base without bending the upper ear.
> 
> 5. *Unflavored *Gelatin powder: Moisten the kibble with water and sprinkle 1 packet on her food per feeding. A one ounce box contains 4 envelopes of Gelatin (each packet contains about 2 ½ tsp.). This is found by the “Jello” in the grocery store. It is made from animal collagen. The brand name is Knox Unflavored Gelatin or Great Lakes Unflavored Gelatin.
> 
> Wishing you success!
> Moms


Thanks for the info!


----------



## Wags

GSD316 said:


> Have an 8 week old GSD. One ear almost up the other ear is still down. Have read on other GSD sites typically takes till 4 months old for ears to stand up?
> 
> Should we be concerned or is this normal for her age? This is my first GSD.


At 8 weeks you have nothing to be worried about. Their ears should be up by the time they are done teething. So at about 5-6 months is when you should start getting worried if they aren't up yet.


----------



## Momto2GSDs

GSD316 said:


> Thanks for the info!


Hi GSD316!
Please note that the "ear taping" comment was meant for annabirdie's 6 month old dog. 

You have nothing to worry about at your pups age.

Moms


----------



## GSD316

Momto2GSDs said:


> Hi GSD316!
> Please note that the "ear taping" comment was meant for annabirdie's 6 month old dog.
> 
> You have nothing to worry about at your pups age.
> 
> Moms


Thanks


----------



## GSD316

Pup is 4 months old one ear up other down. Can we try the gelatin now or is it best to wait? If we use gelatin, don't want to strengthen the cartilage in the "down position".


----------



## Momto2GSDs

It strengthens the cartilage so it will "stand up" 

You can use it now. 

Moms


----------



## annabirdie

*Update* I gave it to Rosie for about 2 weeks. I bought unflavoured gelatin at the bulk foods store and soaked it and mixed with her meals. Her ear came up literally within a week and has stayed up ever since (she is 9 months now). So I never needed to tape. Definitely recommend the gelatin.


----------



## GSD316

Got it will start using it this evening!


----------

